# Need to Move the Deer Crossing Signs!



## SpoiledRotten (Oct 22, 2012)

Just listened to this YouTube of a woman calling into a radio station because she wants the government to move the deer crossing signs. Too funny!

http://m.youtube.com/?reason=8&rdm=2573#/watch?v=CI8UPHMzZm8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=CI8UPHMzZm8


----------



## ninjamonkey (Oct 22, 2012)

I listened to this a few days ago. All I could do was shake my head in disbelief. Even now thinking of how stupid this person is makes my head hurt with all the questions it raises in my mind.


----------



## Julie (Oct 22, 2012)

lol, had it sent to me in an email. totally hilarious but wondered if it was just a prank.


----------



## Terry0220 (Oct 22, 2012)

Prank?? What??? I thought that is where the deer were suppose to cross,,,that is why I always stopped and waited!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 22, 2012)

Terry0220 said:


> Prank?? What??? I thought that is where the deer were suppose to cross,,,that is why I always stopped and waited!!


 
*TERRY!!*If you're going to hang with the rest of us in PA don't act like you play for the Browns!!


----------



## pjd (Oct 22, 2012)

Dan,
Did you know that the Browns stadium is the safest place to be during a tornado? They never touch down there!


----------



## Terry0220 (Oct 22, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> *TERRY!!*If you're going to hang with the rest of us in PA don't act like you play for the Browns!!



LOL,,,just having a blonde moment!! Boy was that fun!! But if I "act" like I play for the Browns,,then they think they have A fan!! Then I take off my jacket and show'em my Steeler Shirt!!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 23, 2012)

You guys are confusing me. Are you folks actually saying that there are other football teams (other than the Giants)?


----------



## Terry0220 (Oct 23, 2012)

JohnT said:


> You guys are confusing me. Are you folks actually saying that there are other football teams (other than the Giants)?



Yeah, there are other football teams,,and then there is the football team,,the Steelers!! LOL


----------



## oldwhiskers (Oct 23, 2012)

Yeah, the Redskins


----------



## Julie (Oct 24, 2012)

oldwhiskers, not sure if their skin is red or not but the colors are black and gold


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 24, 2012)

SpoiledRotten said:


> Just listened to this YouTube of a woman calling into a radio station because she wants the government to move the deer crossing signs. Too funny!
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/?reason=8&rdm=2573#/watch?v=CI8UPHMzZm8&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DCI8UPHMzZm8


 
Years ago I worked for a radio station and was covering a city council meeting. An older man came in and asked the same thing, to move the sign because it was too dangerious where it was and to move it farther down the road where it was safer for the deer to cross.
If I had not been there I would not have beileved it.


BTW *GO PACK GO*


----------



## Rodnboro (Oct 25, 2012)

Now that's funny. I just shared on facebook.


----------



## joea132 (Oct 25, 2012)

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Years ago I worked for a radio station and was covering a city council meeting. An older man came in and asked the same thing, to move the sign because it was too dangerious where it was and to move it farther down the road where it was safer for the deer to cross.
> If I had not been there I would not have beileved it.
> 
> 
> BTW *GO PACK GO*




The first part of the message was rendered irrelevant when I read the last part. GO PACKERS! Green and gold baby! 

Yeah and this is funny as hell!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Oct 25, 2012)

Julie said:


> oldwhiskers, not sure if their skin is red or not but the colors are black and gold



LOL, OK Julie


----------



## Tom_S (Nov 1, 2012)

I used to work as a police dispatcher, and a coworker received a call from a woman complaining of a deer in her yard. He told her that it's not unusual for wildlife to be seen in town, and she said, "Isn't it illegal for deer to be inside the city limits?"


----------

